# iCharts MacG : le top 10



## Emeric (10 Juin 2004)

Pour rester dans la verve musicale, je vous propose une variante de "kelle musik écoutez vous donc?" lancée par Blob.   

C'est le Top Ten de ce que vous écoutez le plus en ce moment sur itunes. Le truc est simple : il suffit de faire une playlist intelligente avec comme condition "dernière lecture date d'un mois" et "limiter à 10 morceaux sélectionnés par les plus écoutés".

Voilà c'est tout et on partage le résultat... histoire de se donner des idées d'achat avant l'arrivée de l'ITMS et en attendant les iMix.  :style: 

Donc prem's. And the winners are :

1 - Everyone is Someone in L.A. - Felix Da Housecat	
2 - Dans le club - TTC
3 - So Young But So Cold	- Kas Product
4 - This is not a Love Song - Nouvelle Vague
5 - Music That You Wanna Hear - Demon
6 - Fuck U - Archive
7 - 2D2F  - Avenue D
8 - Be Yourself
9 - Manchild - The Creatures
10 - Gone (Boon Remix) - Northern Lite


----------



## tomkoala2 (10 Juin 2004)

James Brown - This Is A Mans World	      *** BO-A Bronx Tale	
The Moody Blues - Nights In White Satin	*** BO-A Bronx Tale
La Femme d'Argent		  ***                   Air-Moon Safari
Talisman	                   ***                       Air-Moon Safari
I Ran Away	            ***                       Coldplay-The Scientist
You Make It Easy	         ***                   Air-Moon Safari
All I Need	                     ***                     Air-Moon Safari
Cherry Blossom Girl	        ***                    Air-Talkie Walkie
Ce Matin La	               ***                    Air-Moon Safari
Sexy Boy                         ***                   Air-Moon Safari


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2004)

- Allman Brothers - One Way Out
- Buddy Guy - Heavy love
- T Bone Walker - Good feelin'
- Bruce Springsteen - Nebraska
- J. Mc Laughlin, Paco de Lucia, Al di Méola - Friday night in frisco
- Big Bill Broonzy - Black Brown and White
- Brian Setzer Orchestra - Dirty Boogie


----------



## squarepusher (10 Juin 2004)

TTC -Leguman
Tao - Riot In Lagos (Plaid remix) plaid	   parts in the post
talk about you and me	Squarepusher	Squarewindow
Track 02	Ken Ishii	Jelly Tones
Bad Touch Example	Company Flow	Funcrusher Plus
Wonderboy	Tenacious D
Scenario	Tribe Called Quest
1969	Boards Of Canada	Geogaddi 
 Jacques Your Body (Make Me Sweat)	Les Rythmes Digitales	Darkdancer
Freak	LFO	Sheath


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2004)

tiens, tiens...

pas représentatif, vu que j'écoute des albums entiers, du coup les morrceaux seuls ressortent

1 à la faveur de l'automne de mon ami Tété
2 Fratres d'Arvo Part par Keith Jarrett et Gideon Kremer
3 le départ des ombres de Dominique A
4 Fantaisie-Impromptu de Chopin par Arthur Rubinstein
5 Simply Are d'Arto Lindsay (version dédicacée en CD single)
6 Simply Are d'Arto Lindsay (version album, rigoureusement la même sans la signure sur la pochette  )
7 I wonder as I wander par Cathy Berberian sur des arrangements de son mari Luciano Berio
8 Fratres for string Quartet d'Arvo Part
9 Golliwog's Cake-Walk de Debussy par Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli 
10 Simply Beautiful de Marvin gaye par ... Arto Lindsay...

monomaniaque le garçon...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2004)

Putain terrible ça, je reconnais aucun nom...


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> 4 Fantaisie-Impromptu de Chopin par Arthur Rubinstein



merci benjamin...


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2004)

attends TTC... tekilatex et tous ses amis tu connais pas ? 

c'est pas grave, remets-toi en !


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2004)

ça va aller...

mais vraiment j'ai jamais entendu...même pas sur France Culture à 23 heures...


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2004)

encore que sur france culture, il y a un an tu pouvais entendre des trucs du genre "Ready Made" aka DJ Jean-Philippe Verdun de chez F Com vers 20h le vendredi soir... 

mais le mieux, c'était encore "Papillons de Nuit" le jeudi soir à minuit-une heure du matin sur France Musique (sans s à la fin à l'époque, ils étaient raisonnables et pas trop démagos à l'époque) pour entendre des concerts entiers de derek bailey, voire de musique contemporaine (luc ferrari par exemple) ou des trucs du label de john Zorn ou RecRec, voire HATology.


----------



## Emeric (10 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> attends TTC... tekilatex et tous ses amis tu connais pas ?
> 
> c'est pas grave, remets-toi en !



C'est pas grave, c'est pas grave... Mais fais gaffe quand même car "quand les mecs de TTC débarquent dans le club avec leur dégaine de branleur, moitié thugs moitié nerds, soudain toutes les meufs ressentent quelque chose de bizarre dans leur c½ur"...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juin 2004)

Ben là c'est sur que je peux pas répondre, autant avec ce pauvre lemmy c'est facile, mais là, j'ai pas les éléments...je te laisse donc le bénéfice du doute (le mien..de doute...)


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2004)

sauf que si un jour ma "meuf" croise Tekilatex... ah non, ça n'arrivera jamais... excuse-moi...    

pis j'aime pas l'hélium...


----------



## squarepusher (10 Juin 2004)

Emeric a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas grave, c'est pas grave... Mais fais gaffe quand même car "quand les mecs de TTC débarquent dans le club avec leur dégaine de branleur, moitié thugs moitié nerds, soudain toutes les meufs ressentent quelque chose de bizarre dans leur c½ur"...


 Leguman super star du potager 
 deconseillé aux femmes enceintes et aux personnes agées
 toujours pres lorsque ses amis les legumes sont en danger
 super heros vegetarien electromenager 


 ça me fait plaisir de passer pour un con devant l'elite de ce forum en debitant des paroles aussi debiles


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2004)

ta gloire n'en est même pas une...


----------



## squarepusher (10 Juin 2004)

squarepusher
  ça me fait plaisir de passer pour un con devant l'elite de ce forum en debitant des paroles aussi debiles[/QUOTE a dit:
			
		

> Je aurai du plutot dire:ça me fait rire de poster des conneries pareilles devant des gens qui ont une certaine culture musicale  (pour ne pas dire  énorme)


----------



## alèm (10 Juin 2004)

tekilatex est drpole : suffit de le voir poser pour les photos puis l'entendre... rien que ça c'est drole !


----------



## squarepusher (11 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tekilatex est drpole : suffit de le voir poser pour les photos puis l'entendre... rien que ça c'est drole !


 
 Ahhh teki c'est vrai qu'il a un certain style
 c'est peut-etre idiot mais pour moi ce gars n'est pas rien qu'un clown .
 Enfin je sais pas comment l'expliquer mais je le trouve génial!
 Enfin c'est sur qu'entre lui et  Pierre henry ou Luc Ferrari(des musiciens que tu adores, je pense ( ptet que je me trompe))  il y a un énorme fossé


----------



## bengilli (11 Juin 2004)

Corcovado [Take 8] - Julian "Cannonball" Adderley - Bossa Nova

Cherokee - GRP All Stars Big Band - Cookin at Continental

Monkey Dick - Fishbone - Chim Chim's Badass Revenge

Since I've Been Loving You - Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin III

Quintette op.115 en si mineur - Alain Damiens - Johannes Brahms

Symphonie No.5 - Gustav Mahler - Wiener Philharmoniker - Pierre Boulez

Uptown Up - Maceo Parker - Funkoverload

Ne m'oublie pas - Michel Jonasz - Changez tout

Cavatina - Stanley Myers - Voyage au bout de l'enfer

Soul With A Capital "S" - Tower Of Power - "Live"

Concerto 3 - 1. Allegro ma non tanto - Serge Rachmaninov - Vladimir Ashkenazy

Les Paradis Perdus - Christophe - Les Paradis Perdus (Vinyle 1973)

Dirty Dancing- Black Eyed Peas - Havana Nights

Core Ingrato - Beniamino Gigli - Greatests Hits

Music : Response (Remix) - The Chemical Brothers - Surrender

Moanin - Charlie Mingus Big Band - Live in Time

Bohemian Rhapsody - Queen - The Best Of II

The Grand Duel (Parte Prima) - Louis Bacalov - Kill Bill (Volume One)

Ballades No. 1 à 4 - Op. 23, 38, 47, 52 - Frédéric Chopin - Evgeny Kissin

September Second - Michel Petrucciani - Playground


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (11 Juin 2004)

Closer to the Sun - Anima Mundi - Dyonisus
Beyond the Fire - The Hall of the Olden Dreams - Dark Moor
A Night in Tunisia - Best of The Complete Savoy & Dial Studio Recordings - Charlie Parker
Requiem Mass Dies Irae - Classical Thunder II - Verdi
California Uber Alles - Give Me Convenience or Give Me Death - Dead Kennedys
Simply Are - Noon Chill - Arto Lindsay
Relaxin' At Camarillo - Best of The Complete Savoy & Dial Studio Recordings - Charlie Parker
Stairway To Heaven - Led Zeppelin IV - Led Zeppelin
Burn - Very Best of - Deep Purple
Layla - Unplugged - Eric Clapton


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2004)

1. Le Baiser Modiano-Vincent Delerm-Kensington Square

2. Nuits Blanches-Benjamin Biolay-Négatif	

3. Veruga Salt Et Frank Black-Vincent Delerm-Kensington Square

4. Les Choses De La Vie-Romy Schneider

5. Je Ne T?Ai Pas Aimé-Benjamin Biolay-Négatif

6. Rester En Vie-Miossec-1964

7. A la faveur de l'automne-Tété	-A la faveur de l'automne

8. Brest-Miossec	-1964

9. Clocks (Live)-Coldplay-Coldplay Live 2003

10.Exsangue-Benjamin Biolay-Négatif

C'est ce que j'écoute le plus sur mon mac, pas nécessairement sur mon ipod pour jogger. 

A noter que j'ai un morceau commun avec Alèm, c'est d'ailleurs le seul que je connais de sa liste.
La liste de changer bientôt, le nouveau Biolay étant sorti.


----------



## maousse (11 Juin 2004)

1.Baby's Got Sauce - G. Love & Special Sauce - G. Love And Special Sauce
2.Imbécile heureux - Fred - Sauter du nid	
3.Franklin's Tower - Grateful Dead - 	Blues For Allah	
4.My Guru	- Kalyanji, Anandji - Thicker Than Water Soundtrack
5.Just Pretend - The Bens - The Bens EP
6.Smoke - Ben Folds Five - Whatever & Ever Amen
7.Junk Shop Clothes - The Auteurs - New Wave
8.Cigarette - Ben Folds Five - Whatever & Ever Amen 
9.Poetry & Aeroplanes - Teitur - Poetry & Aeroplanes
10.Post Houmous - Morcheeba - Who Can You Trust?


----------



## minime (11 Juin 2004)

I Know Where The Summer Goes | Belle And Sebastian | This Is Just A Modern Rock Song
Run | Air | Talkie Walkie
Little Miss Queen Of Darkness | Kinks | Face To Face
Eve Of Destruction | Bishop Allen | Charm School
Kingfish | Newman, Randy | Good Old Boys
Passenger Seat | Death Cab For Cutie | Transatlanticism
As Long As That | Go-Betweens | Before Hollywood
Know Your Onion | Shins | Oh, Inverted World
Conduct | Durutti Column | The Return of the Durutti Column
Tishbite | Cocteau Twins | Milk and Kisses


----------



## alèm (11 Juin 2004)

ouais mais je triche paul, Tété est un pote...  (c'est aussi un pote de Fred que j'aime po trop)

sinon , je vois que Slug est un gars bien  pis j'ai vu the greaaaaaaat Canonball Adderley chez bengiliiiiiililililiiliililiili.


----------



## bengilli (11 Juin 2004)

ouais mais je triche paul, Tété est un pote...  (c'est aussi un pote de Fred que j'aime po trop)

sinon , je vois que Slug est un gars bien  pis j'ai vu the greaaaaaaat Canonball Adderley chez bengiliiiiiililililiiliililiili. 

Incontrounable cet album pour ceux qui aiment ce saxophoniste dans des ½uvres plus bebop




			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> 4. Les Choses De La Vie-Romy Schneider



Splendide


----------



## bebert (11 Juin 2004)

Non, je ne me suis pas trompé dans les paramètres de la liste intelligente, je fais un blocage en ce moment. 

Unprodigal Daughter	6 de 9	Alanis Morissette	4:12	Feast On Scraps
a man	8 de 11	Alanis Morissette	4:33	Under Rug Swept
flinch	4 de 11	Alanis Morissette	6:03	Under Rug Swept	2002
Ironic	10 de 13	Alanis Morissette	3:49	Jagged Little Pill
Heart Of The House	16 de 17	Alanis Morissette	3:46	Supposed Former Infatuation Junkie
you owe me nothing in return	9 de 11	Alanis Morissette	4:57
I Was Hoping	10 de 17	Alanis Morissette	3:51	Supposed Former Infatuation Junkie
Would Not Come	12 de 17	Alanis Morissette	4:05	Supposed Former Infatuation Junkie
Your Congratulation	17 de 17	Alanis Morissette	3:55	Supposed Former Infatuation Junkie
21 things i want in a lover	1 de 11	Alanis Morissette	3:28	Under Rug Swept


----------



## ficelle (11 Juin 2004)

le miens est ici


----------



## Emeric (11 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que j'écoute le plus sur mon mac, pas nécessairement sur mon ipod pour jogger.



 Mais si tu synchronises ton ipod avec ton mac, le compteur de chaque morceau est mis à jour. Ce que tu écoutes en joggant rentre donc dans le classement...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juin 2004)

1. _Manu_. Renaud.
 2. _Song Of The Songs_. Glen Of Guinness.
 3. _It's The End As We Know It_. REM.
 4. _Half A World Away_. REM.
 5. _Train Song_. Mindy Smith.
 6. _I'll Take The Rain_. REM.
 7. _Rebel Hearts_. The Corrs.
 8. _Thème de Camille_. George Delerue.
 9. _Un Homme A Disparu_. Gérard Palaprat.
10. _Space Oddity_. The Langley School Project.


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juin 2004)

Furious Angel - Rob Dougan - The Matrix Reloaded
Émeute - Passi - Génèse
Barbarian Horde - Hans Zimmer & Lisa Gerrard - Gladiator
Sing for the moment - Eminem - The Eminem show
Passiweb.com - Passi - Génèse
Runnin' (dying to live) - 2Pac & Notorious B.I.G. - 2Pac Resurrection
On devrait - Ministère A.M.E.R. - Jamais commercialsé
Requiem Overture (Full Orchestra) - Clint Mansell - Bande Annonce Les deux tours
Solaar pleure - MC Solar - 5ème As
Clubbed to Death - Rob D - The Matrix


----------



## tomtom (11 Juin 2004)

1. Loved Ones | Poison The Well | You Come Before

2. April Left With Silence | Hopesfall | No Wings To Speak Of

3. Made To Measure | My Ruin | The Horror Of Beauty

4. Farewell To Words | Envy | All The Footprints You've Ever Left And The Fear Expecting Ahead

5. Needles And Pins | Deftones | Deftones

6. Pourquoi | Eths | Autopsie (Remastered)

7. Blow | Pzazz | Démo 5 Titres

8. I Been Gone A Long Time | Every Time I Die | Hot Damn!

9. Krisprolls | Dysfunctional by choice | Gamma

10. Wheel Turns | BOOG-IA | DEMO - 3 tracks - July 2002


----------



## MrStone (11 Juin 2004)

1- Dawn - The Cinematic Orchestra
2- London Calling - The Clash
3- Karmacoma/Napoli Trip - Massive Attack
4- The Guns of Brixton - The Clash
5- The bugs will bite - Fila Brazilia
6- Someting wicked - The Herbaliser
7- Everything in its right place - Radiohead
8- Timber - Coldcut & Hextatic
9- The Big Sea - Funki Porcini
10- Tommy The Cat - Primus


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2004)

Emeric a dit:
			
		

> Mais si tu synchronises ton ipod avec ton mac, le compteur de chaque morceau est mis à jour. Ce que tu écoutes en joggant rentre donc dans le classement...



Non, je ne synchronise pas mon iPod.


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juin 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> le miens est ici



Génial, on peut se faire une idée en écoutant un extrais.  

La 2 et la 5, j'adore.


----------



## MrStone (11 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Génial, on peut se faire une idée en écoutant un extrais.
> 
> La 2 et la 5, j'adore.



Rhaaaaaa Mister Scruff :love: :love:


----------



## Emeric (11 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Non, je ne synchronise pas mon iPod.



Le pauvre, il doit être en manque   Ca devrait être interdit de maltraiter son ipod comme ça


----------



## ficelle (11 Juin 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Rhaaaaaa Mister Scruff :love: :love:





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Génial, on peut se faire une idée en écoutant un extrais.
> 
> La 2 et la 5, j'adore.




héhé, j'adore aussi


----------



## nicogala (11 Juin 2004)

Rebellion in Dreamland	-Gamma Ray	
Man on a Mission-	Gamma Ray	
All of the Damned	-Gamma Ray	
Oxygene (Part V)	-Jean-Michel Jarre	
Le Branle Des Chevaux -	Malicorne	
Why Do You Do Things Like That ? -  Patrick Rondat (+Lockwood+Petrucciani)
Allongés sous les vagues- Renaud
South Of Heaven-	Slayer	
Ice Titan	-Slayer	
Armoricaine(suite) -Alan STIVELL		


Ouuahh, DT connait Lisa Gerrard ...   par contre je connais pas ce mec avec qui elle est sur ce que tu écoutes  (je connais avec Pieter Bourke et...Brendan Perry bien sûr ... )


----------



## maousse (11 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Ouuahh, DT connait Lisa Gerrard ...   par contre je connais pas ce mec avec qui elle est sur ce que tu écoutes  (je connais avec Pieter Bourke et...Brendan Perry bien sûr ... )


hans zimmer, il se tire la bourre avec john williams pour faire toutes les bandes originales des superproductions d'hollywood.


----------



## Grug (11 Juin 2004)

ce mois ci :

J'aime Pas L'amour - Olivia
Je Me Souviens, Je Me Rappelle - Daniel Darc
Io E Te - Adriano Celentano
Johnny Guitar - Jeanne Balibar
Le Tour Du Monde   -   Jeanne Balibar
If, (en duo avec Charlotte Gainsbourg) - Etienne Daho
je m'appelle jane - Jane birkin mickey 3D
Svalutation - Adriano Celentano
My Death - David Bowie
Windmills of Your Mind - Michel Legrand


----------



## purestyle (11 Juin 2004)

1 Never Stop! V1.0 - Front 242
 2 Bond - 808 State
 3 Strict Machine (Ewan Pearson remix) - Goldfrapp 
 4 Vivre Ou Survivre - Daniel Balavoine
 5 Running Up That Ill - Kate Bush
 6 Love My Way - Psychedelic Furs
 7 Train (Ewan Pearson 4/4 Vocal) - Goldfrapp
 8 Moskow Reise (Blackstrobe remix) - The Hacker, Millimetric & David Caretta
 9 All I Ever Wanted - Human League
10 Warsaw Ghetto (Original 12'' Mix) - Nitzer Ebb


----------



## einqui (12 Juin 2004)

Kitchener Street (Howard Shore/Spider)
Harold en Italie (Berlioz/Igor Markevitch / Orchestre philarmonique de Berlin)
Reincarnation (Kenji Kawaii/Ghost in the Shell)
Prologue (John Williams/Hook)
Choosing life (Philip Glass/The hours)
Libera me (Elliot Goldenthal/Entretien avec un vampire)
Hymn 2 (Craig Armstrong/As if to nothing)
Symphony for Isabelle Part 13 (Craig Armstrong/Le baiser mortel du dragon)
Symphony for Isabelle Part 01 (Craig Armstrong/Le baiser mortel du dragon)
Symphonie du Nouveau Monde (Dvorak/Rafael Kubelik)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2004)

1- Bang Bang - Nancy Sinatra - OST Kill Bill
2- Mais pas chez moi	- AS Dragon - Spanked
3- Protege Moi - Placebo
4- Debout - Elista - Elista	
5- Don't Cry For Louie - Vaya Con Dios - The Best Of
6- Léa - Louise Attaque - Louise Attaque
7- L'appartement - Louise Attaque - Louise Attaque
8- La Booga Dance - Ratz - A Fond Les Bananes !
9- Where Is My Mind - Pixies - Fight Club Original Soundtrack
10- Qui de nous deux - M - qui de nous deux


----------



## Amok (29 Juin 2004)

= Turn The Page / The Streets
= Cool Jazz / Arthur H
= Le voleur de rhubarbe / Jean Louis Murat
= A Prayer For England / Massive Attack (Feat. Sinead O'Connor)
= I've got The Power / Snap
= Elle adore le noir / TC Matic
= Deauville sans Trintignant / Vincent Delerm
= La man / Christophe
= 15h38mns / Lefdup & Lefdup
= In Your Room (Portishead Remix) / Depeche Mode


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2004)

edith passe par là ! 

1- Fratres / Gideon Kremer -Keith Jarret / Arvo Part
2- Fantaisie Impromptue / Arthur Rubinstein / Chopin
3- Summertime / Cathy Berberian / Gershwin
4- Klezmer NY / David Krakauer
5- Simply Are / Arto Lindsay
6- Prelude No. 6 en Ré Mineur, BWV875 / Glenn Gould / JS Bach
7- Bowling / Dominique A
8- Kedem / Marc Ribot / John Zorn
9- Sonata 12 "La Follia" RV63 / Il Giardino Armonico / Vivaldi
10- La Lomas de New Jersey / Marc Ribot y Los Cubanos Postizos


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

Blackened - Metallica
 One - Metallica (Symphonic version)
 Shadowman - K'S Choice
 The four Horsemen - Metallica
 Thank U - Alanis morissette
 Quiet little place - K'S Choice
 She-Wolf - Megadeth
 Blitzkrieg - Blitzkrieg
 Hatred aside - Sepultura
 Swamped - Lacuna coil


----------



## nicogala (29 Juin 2004)

1) The Day Of The Humans Is Gone - Plasmatics
2) The Damned - Plasmatics
3) Ice titan - Slayer
4) South of Heaven - Slayer
5) Tarkus - Emerson, Lake & Palmer
6) E kreiz hag endro - Stivell
7) Mandrake Root - Deep Purple
8) Dhun In Mishra Mand - Ravi Shankar
9) First Movement - Deep Purple
10) David le Gnome - Chantal Goya


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> 3) Ice titan - Slayer
> 4) South of Heaven - Slayer
> 5) Tarkus - Emerson, Lake & Palmer
> 6) E kreiz hag endro - Stivell


 Excellent ces 2 morceausx de slayer

 Quand a stivell, j'arrive pas a l'ecouter. Je prefere tapper sans du Kerlenn Pondi, Carlos Nunez...


----------



## MrStone (29 Juin 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> *10) David le Gnome - Chantal Goya*



 :mouais: ça pète des neurones ce genre de truc, non ?  :hein: 
:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## nicogala (29 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Excellent ces 2 morceausx de slayer


Tu m'étonne  tu connais ice titan aussi ? je viens de le découvrir à peine... ça tombe bien, Show no mercy a tjrs été mon préféré... 
 Plasmatics tu connais pas ? avec Wendy o'Wiliam l'actrice porno ex-compagne de Mc Gyver reconvertie dans le punk-thrash... 


			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Quand a stivell, j'arrive pas a l'ecouter. Je prefere tapper sans du Kerlenn Pondi, Carlos Nunez...


Les morceaux instrumentaux sont cools...(les vieux surtout)


David le gnome c'est cool comme tout  et Démétan aussi


----------



## SirRobin (30 Juin 2004)

1) Song for Children (Look)	- The Beach Boys
2) Barnyard - The Beach Boys
3) Our Prayer - The Beach Boys
4) Cabinessence - The Beach Boys
5) Sun King -	The Beatles
6) Wonderful - The Beach Boys
7) Vegetables	 - The Beach Boys
8) Candy Says - The Velvet Underground
9) Names Of The Kingdom - The Doors
10)Cool, Cool Water - The Beach Boys

je crains que cela ne reflète ma recente obsession pour les Beach Boys de l'époque de "Smile"?


----------



## Vercoquin (30 Juin 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> 1 Never Stop! V1.0 - Front 242
> 5 Running Up That Ill - Kate Bush


Eh eh, Front 242. C'est rare ça, et ça ne date pas d'hier ! Ils étaient complètement starbés !
Aaaaah Kate Bush (ça non plus ça ne date pas d'hier). J'adore la reprise de Running Up par Placebo :love:.

Ma liste :
Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down) - Nancy Sinatra - Kill Bill Vol.1
Without You I'm Nothing - Placebo -  Without You I'm Nothing
Tes Parents - Vincent Delerm - Vincent Delerm
The Grand Duel (Parte Prima) - Luis Bacalov - Kill Bill Vol.1
Châtenay Malabry - Vincent Delerm - Vincent Delerm
Ask For Answers - Placebo - Without You I'm Nothing
Slalom Géant - Vincent Delerm - Vincent Delerm
Almost Happy - K's Choice - Almost Happy (Disc 1)
A Groovy Kind Of Love - Phil Collins - Hits
La Vipère Du Gabon - Vincent Delerm - Vincent Delerm

(Je ne vois pas bien ce que vient faire Phil Colins dans les "25 plus écoutés", mais c'est pas grave...   )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Eh eh, Front 242. C'est rare ça, et ça ne date pas d'hier ! Ils étaient complètement starbés !
> Aaaaah Kate Bush (ça non plus ça ne date pas d'hier). J'adore la reprise de Running Up par Placebo :love:.
> 
> Ma liste :
> Bang Bang (My Baby Shot Me Down) - Nancy Sinatra - Kill Bill Vol.1



copiteur !  


D'ailleurs ton avatar explique tout  Ici si Nancy est première d'iTunes c'est la faute de Cossinelle qui loge quelques fois dans l'année ici 

Sinon ca va toi ? 
Toujours la tete dans le guidon ?   :love:


----------



## HAL1 (30 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain terrible ça, je reconnais aucun nom...



Allez, juste pour te faire plaisir je te mets  ma liste à moi. Je n'écoute presque que de la musique commerciale * , donc pas de risques que tu ne reconnaisses pas ! 

1. Blood On The Dance Floor   -   Michael Jackson
2. Libertine   -   Mylène Farmer
3. Who Is It   -   Michael Jackson
4. Un être idéal   -   Véronique Sanson
5. It's My Life   -   No Doubt
6. Ka-Ching!   -   Shania Twain
7. Guitar Song   -   Texas
8. Elevation   -   U2
9. Life   -   Des'ree
10. Truly, Madly, Deeply   -   Savage Garden

Salutations,
A+


* Oui oui, je l'assume très bien, merci de vous en inquiéter !


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Almost Happy - K's Choice - Almost Happy (Disc 1)


 Euh..... tu le trouves ou toi le disc 2 d'Almost Happy ????


----------



## lotorre (30 Juin 2004)

For No One	2:01	The Beatles	Revolver		
C'mon People	5:38	Paul McCartney	Paul Is Live	
Bayam Sellam	5:56	Manu Dibango	African Soul	
Babylon	2:47	Aphrodite's Child	666 - Disc 1	
Don't Stop Moving	3:53	S Club 7		
The Way You Wanna (Do It)	3:17	Peut-être	Peut-Être	
Karaoke Queen	5:07	Catatonia	Equally Cursed And Blessed
Block Rockin' Beats	5:13	Chemical Brothers	Dig Your Own Hole	
Give Up the Funk	5:45	Geoge Clinton	The Bomb (Best of)	
The Hearts Filthy Lesson	4:57	David Bowie	1. Outside Version 2	
Walk On The Wild Side	4:14	Lou Reed	Transformer	Rock	1	


lolo


----------



## Vercoquin (30 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> copiteur !
> D'ailleurs ton avatar explique tout  Ici si Nancy est première d'iTunes c'est la faute de Cossinelle qui loge quelques fois dans l'année ici
> Sinon ca va toi ?
> Toujours la tete dans le guidon ?   :love:


Eh eh ! C'est bien de ne pas écraser les coccinelles (même si ça peut vite devenir une plaie - genre plaie d'Egypte).  J'avais vu dans ton post que tu écoutais également la BO de Kill Bill Vol.1., mais je ne t'ai pas copié 
Sinon ça va. Toujours la tête dans le guidon :sleep:. Mais tu seras prévenu de l'heureux événement (la soutenance, prévue courant Novembre). J'espère que tes projets 'top secrets' se réaliseront


----------



## Vercoquin (30 Juin 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Euh..... tu le trouves ou toi le disc 2 d'Almost Happy ????


Non, mais c'est les titres que j'ai récupérés sur CDDB ???  Il existe ce fameux CD


----------



## Vercoquin (30 Juin 2004)

lotorre a dit:
			
		

> Block Rockin' Beats	5:13	Chemical Brothers	Dig Your Own Hole


Les Chemical Brothers... Mon premier achat sur iTMS avec Asleep from Day :love: Il n'est pas encore entré dans mon "Top 10", mais ça ne saurait tarder


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2004)

Le Soleil Est Noir	3:52	Tri Yann	Urba	World	80	16	15/06/04 22:17
L'age De Nos Vingt Ans	2:59	Tri Yann	Dix Ans Dix Filles	World		9	26/06/04 19:35
La Geste De Sarajevo	4:51	Tri Yann	Le Pélégrin	World	100	9	8/06/04 10:43
Troglodyte	3:59	Matmatah	La Ouache	World	80	8	27/06/04 16:30
Derrière Ton Dos	4:01	Matmatah	La Ouache	World	80	8	15/06/04 22:13
Guerre, Guerre, Vente, Vent	3:33	Tri Yann	An Heol A Zo Glaz - Le Soleil Est Vert	World		8	26/06/04 20:04
Au Pied D'un Rosier	2:24	Tri Yann	An Naoned	World		8	26/06/04 17:56
Quand La Bergère	3:26	Tri Yann	La Découverte Ou L'ignorance	World		8	26/06/04 20:57
Whisky Whisky	4:10	Tri Yann	Marines	World		8	26/06/04 18:06
Ton Invitation	2:39	Louise Attaque	Louise Attaque	World		7	3/06/04 19:37


----------



## kisco (30 Juin 2004)

1. Comme elle vient (live) - Noir Désir
2. I Fought The Law - Green Day
3. Les écorchés - Noir Désir
4. Carvel - John Frusciante
5. Coconut Woman - Harry Belafonte
6. Modern times - J-Five  
7. My Love Is Gone (live) - Glen of Guinness
8. Boeing Down (live) - Matmatah
9. Vers Le Sud - Gustav
10.Thank You Satan (live) - Dionysos


----------



## MacEnro (30 Juin 2004)

Assez intéressant cet exercice, on n'obtient pas du tout les résultats attendus !!!

Chez moi, cela donne :

1. Bliss - Muse - Origin of Symmetry
2. Homework - Themselves - The no music
3. People Like Franck - Amon Tobin - Permutation
4. Bachelorette - Björk - Homogenic
5. Miss You (Mirwais remix) - The Rolling Stones
6. La rupture - Yann Tiersen - C'était ici
7. Happinness Is A Warm Gun - The Beatles - White Album
8. Independant Woman (Elbow remix) - Destiny's child - Bastard pop, non commercialisé
9. Muscle Museum - Muse
10. Here Comes The Judge - Peter Tosh


----------



## fwedo (30 Juin 2004)

Fantino/Sebastien Tellier/L'incroyable verite
La confession/Lhasa/The living Road			
Mike mills/AIR/Talkie Walkie			
Homme/Wax Poetic/Nublu sessions	
La Dispute/Yann Tiersen/Le Phare		
Madman across the water/Elton John/Live in Australia
Septembre en attendant/Noir Desir/Live à Nancy 07 05 2002
OX4/Ride/Leave them all behind
How to Disappear Completely/Radiohead
Je t'ai toujours aime/Dominique A


----------



## nicogala (30 Juin 2004)

MacEnro a dit:
			
		

> Assez intéressant cet exercice, on n'obtient pas du tout les résultats attendus !!!


Oui, vous avez remarqué aussi ? je trouve pas ça très précis comme truc, c'est pas juste un conteur c'est pas vrai, d'autres trucs doivent intervenir... 'croyez pas ?


----------



## mtra (30 Juin 2004)

12:51-The Strokes-Room On Fire	51
where is my mind-Placebo-Soulmate never die	44
Every You Every Me-Placebo-Without You I'm Nothing	44
The Scientist-Coldplay-A Rush Of Blood To The Head	41
Batifole-Thomas Winter & Bogue-Divers	40
In My Place-Coldplay-A Rush Of Blood To The Head	38
TV Pro-The Vines-Winning Days 	35
its my life-No Doubt-The Singles 1992-2003	34
The Crawl-Placebo-Without You I'm Nothing	33
Everything Is Everything-Phoenix-Alphabetical	31


----------



## purestyle (1 Juillet 2004)

mtra a dit:
			
		

> Everything Is Everything-Phoenix-Alphabetical    31


 
mwarf mwarf   le R'n'B de Versailles !!


----------



## einqui (1 Juillet 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Oui, vous avez remarqué aussi ? je trouve pas ça très précis comme truc, c'est pas juste un conteur c'est pas vrai, d'autres trucs doivent intervenir... 'croyez pas ?



Un compteur?? 
En fait iTunes choisit aleatoirement 10 titres parmi ceux que tu as ecoute dans le mois qui vient de s'ecouler. 
Mais il est vrai qu'il a la don de choisir ce que je me souvenais a peine d'avoir ecoute


----------



## Vercoquin (1 Juillet 2004)

mtra a dit:
			
		

> where is my mind-Placebo-Soulmate never die	44
> Every You Every Me-Placebo-Without You I'm Nothing	44
> The Crawl-Placebo-Without You I'm Nothing	33


Encore un fan de Placebo


----------



## bebert (1 Juillet 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Oui, vous avez remarqué aussi ? je trouve pas ça très précis comme truc, c'est pas juste un conteur c'est pas vrai, d'autres trucs doivent intervenir... 'croyez pas ?



Ça devrait prendre en compte le nombre de fois écouté dans le mois, pas depuis le début.
Par exemple, il suffit à une chanson écoutée 50 fois il y a un an, de se retrouver en tête du classement dès qu'on l'écoute à nouveau.
Vous comprenez ce que je raconte ? :rateau:


----------



## pim (1 Juillet 2004)

Piste 3	Vangelis	
Y'a Une Fille Qui Habite Chez Moi	Bénabar
STP	Lorlanj
Piste 4	Vangelis	
Piste 5	Vangelis	
Moi Et L Ange	Lorlanj
Bonjour Chez Vous	Lorlanj
Bon Anniversaire	Bénabar	Bénabar
Coup Du Lapin	Bénabar	Bénabar
Electronic Performers	Air	10,000 Hz Legend

Désolé j'ai pas les noms de certaines pistes, mais c'est des grands classiques  :rateau:


----------



## MacEnro (1 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ça devrait prendre en compte le nombre de fois écouté dans le mois, pas depuis le début.
> Par exemple, il suffit à une chanson écoutée 50 fois il y a un an, de se retrouver en tête du classement dès qu'on l'écoute à nouveau.
> Vous comprenez ce que je raconte ? :rateau:


Tout à fait d'accord, mais le fait est qu'iTunes compte... et qu'il ne va pas en plus mémoriser la date de chaque écoute comptée. Enfin, c'est sûr que ça s'rait bien   Mais c'est peut-être beaucoup demander


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Juillet 2004)

Bon allez alors!

- Where I end and you begin - Radiohead - Hail to the thief
- There There - Radiohead - Hail to the thief
- We don't play guitars (featuring Peaches) - Chicks on speed - 99 c
- Sun in my mouth (recomposed by Ensemble) - Björk - Cocoon 2
- Only happy when it rains - Garbage - Garbage
- The power of good-bye - Madonna - Ray of light
- Hey Jude - The Beatles - 1
- Tango de la peau - Arno - Charlatan
- Human behaviour - Björk - Debut
- Lovefool - The Cardigans - Romeo + Juliet OST
- Désert - Emilie Simon - Emilie Simon


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

01) Alain Souchon, Ultra moderne solitude, Ultra moderne solitude.
02) Vincent Delerm, Gare de Milan, Kensington Square.
03) Sergei Rachmaninov, Concertos pour piano, Vladimir Ashkenazy, Concertgebouw Orchestra, Bernard Haitink.
04) Johann Sebastian Bach, Passion selon saint Matthieu, BVW 244, Tölzer Knabenchor, La Petite Bande, Gustav Leonhardt.
05) Benjamin Biolay, Négatif, Négatif.
06) Björk, New World, Selmasongs.
07) Pierre Bondu, La vie qu'on avait, Quelqu'un quelque part.
08) Zazie, Homme Sweet Homme, Zen.
09) Romy Schneider & Michel Piccoli, La chanson d'Hélène (musique de Philippe Sarde), Les choses de la vie.
10) Johann Sebastian Bach, Concerto pour trois clavecins et orchestre à cordes en ut majeur, BVW 1064, The English Concert, Kenneth Gilbert, Lars Ulrik Mortensen, Nicholas Kraemer, Trevor Pinnock.


----------



## twk (1 Juillet 2004)

MacEnro a dit:
			
		

> Assez intéressant cet exercice, on n'obtient pas du tout les résultats attendus !!!
> 
> Chez moi, cela donne :
> 
> ...


trés bon goût mister


----------



## naas (1 Juillet 2004)

1- Ding, ding, ding Les petits cousins
2- Mozart	Requiem Classique
3- THE LONG AND WINDING ROAD THE BEATLES
4- Piste 05	 Marseille
5- Antonin Dvorák	Symphony No. 9 "From the New World"	Classique
6- Brian Eno	Apollo Atmospheres & Soundtracks
7- Moondog	New Age Citizen Erased
8- Muse	Origin Of Symmetry
9- Regarde Un Peu La France	Miossec
10-Jump in the fire Metallica	Kill 'em All

ipod depuis 1 semaine faut dire d'ou ... l'ecclectisme


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juillet 2004)

Ça bouge. 

 1. _My Immortal_. Evanescence.
 2. _Song Of The Songs_. Glen Of Guinness.
 3. _Doth I Protest Too Much_. Alanis Morissette.
 4. _Everything_. Alanis Morissette.
 5. _Train Song_. Mindy Smith.
 6. _Saturn Return_. REM.
 7. _Beat A Drum_. REM.
 8. _Imitation Of Life_. REM.
 9. _Simple Together_. Alanis Morissette.
10. _What A Wonderful World_. Joey Ramone.


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Juillet 2004)

Bah, moi je laisse la bibliothèque iTunes lire la zique dans l'ordre alphabétique des artistes... Y a tellement de choix à la fin que si je ne fais pas comme ça, je finis par toujours écouter la même chose ou je me prends la tête parce que je ne sais pas ce que je vais écouter...

Je vous parle pas de l'iPod où j'ai déjà plus de 10 Go de zique, c la folie, j'use quasi toute ma batterie à me décider de ce que je vais écouter


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Février 2005)

màj

1/ samedi	/ Fidèles Maqro - Fidèles Maqro
2/ le musicien /	Margo - B.O.F. "le Musicien"
3/ Le bal de l'humanité / Fiesta Mordicus - Les Nigloos se cachent pour mourir !!!!!!
4/ Au Mont Sans-Souci / Jean-Louis Murat - Mustango
5/ Nathalie / Gilbert Becaud
6/ Kaze ni Naru	/ Ayano Tsuji - Neko no Ongaeshi OST
7/ Going Up The Country / Canned Heat
8/ Six Feet Under Opening Theme (1)	/ Thomas Newman - SFU OST
9/ Les Yeux De Ma Mere / Arno
10/ La véritable histoire du Christiannisme / Le cirque des mirages


----------



## Gabi (13 Février 2005)

J'allais mettre mes résultats, mais il y a 7 fois Björk sur les dix titres... 

_Monomaniaque psychorigide ? Moi ?_


----------



## Freelancer (13 Février 2005)

Let It Snow, Let It Snow, Let It Snow Michael Bublé Let It Snow!
I Like You Morrissey You Are the Quarry
Wedding Bell Blues The 5th Dimension Greatest Hits On Earth
Somewhere Only We Know Keane Hopes And Fears
God Only Knows David Bowie Tonight
The First of the Gang to Die Morrissey You Are the Quarry		
No Regrets Robbie Williams I've Been Expecting You
You Know I Couldn't Last Morrissey You Are the Quarry
Hallelujah Rufus Wainwright Shrek
I Was Made to Love Her The Beach Boys Smiley Smile / Wild Honey


----------



## House M.D. (13 Février 2005)

Attention les yeux  :

1. Intro - Morning Musume (No.5)
2. Do it now - Morning Musume (No.5)
3. Top - Morning Musume (No.5)
4. Koko ni iruzee - Morning Musume (No.5)
5. Suggoi Nakama - Morning Musume (No.5)
6. Tsuyoki de ikouse - Morning Musume (No.5)
7. Pushing the sky - Cowboy Bebop (Cowboy Bebop The Movie OST)
8. The Light before we land - The Delgados (Gunslinger Girl OST)
9. Hey Mirai - Morning Musume (No.5)
10. Tomodachi ga ki ni - Morning Musume (No.5)


----------



## WebOliver (2 Mars 2005)

Emeric a dit:
			
		

> C'est le Top Ten de ce que vous écoutez le plus en ce moment sur itunes. Le truc est simple : il suffit de faire une playlist intelligente avec comme condition "dernière lecture date d'un mois" et "limiter à 10 morceaux sélectionnés par les plus écoutés".



Toujours selon cette même règle...

1. _Train Song_. Mindy Smith.
 2. _To The Dancers In The Rain_. Emilie Simon.
 3. _Bad Day_. REM.
 4. _Transatlantic Flight_. Lovebugs.
 5. _Jolene_. Mindy Smith.
 6. _Leaving New York_. REM.
 7. _Chanson de toile_. Emilie Simon.
 8. _Beat A Drum_. REM.
 9. _Bang Bang_. Nancy Sinatra.
10. _Human Interest_. Hooverphonic.


----------



## ijmd (2 Mars 2005)

1. Lead Me On - Amy Grant
2. Don't Know Why - Norah Jones
3. Maxine	- Donald Fagen
4. You Put A Move On My Heart - Tamia
5. Baby Baby - Amy Grant
6. Yah Mo B There [single version] James Ingram With Michael McDonald
7. Dancing In The Dark - Diana Krall
8. Hey Nineteen - Steely Dan
9. Galileo - Amy Grant
10. Where Do You Hide Your Heart - Amy Grant


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Mars 2005)

1. Spinning Plates (I Might Be Wrong Live Recordings) - Radiohead
2. Knives Out - Radiohead
3. Seven Nation Army - White Stripes
4. Rodeo - Zazie
5. Vertigo - U2
6. I Might Be Wrong - Radiohead
7. Back Home - Anthony Rother
8. Punks - Anthony Rother
9. Radio Caroline - Miss Kittin
10. Oceania - Bjork :love:


----------



## Freelancer (4 Mars 2005)

1   I Like You _Morrissey_ You Are the Quarry
2   Cigarettes and Chocolate Milk _Rufus Wainwright_ Poses
3   Song Of the Storm _Emilie Simon_ Song Of the Storm - Single
4   When Love Breaks Down _Prefab Sprout_ A Life Of Surprises - The Best Of Prefab Sprout
5   Don't Look Back [Feat. Angela McCluskey] _Telepopmusik_ Angel Milk
6   Had To _Fisher_ One
7   Hallelujah _Rufus Wainwright_ Shrek	
8   I Was Made to Love Her _The Beach Boys_ Smiley Smile / Wild Honey
9   The First of the Gang to Die _Morrissey_ You Are the Quarry
10 God Only Knows _David Bowie_ Tonight


----------



## Stargazer (4 Mars 2005)

1 We Never Change - Coldplay		
2 Mad World - Gary Jules			
3 To Forgive - Smashing Pumpkins   
4 Sparks - Coldplay			
5 Aisé - Tété	
6 Parachutes - Coldplay 	
7 Everybody's Gotta Learn Sometimes - Beck 
8 Red Mountains - Jorane	 				
9 Me ressourcer - Tété 		
10 Kangourou nomade - NSK


----------



## Freelancer (5 Avril 2005)

1   14th Street _Rufus Wainwright_ Want One
2   I Like You _Morrissey_ You Are the Quarry
3   Careless Love _Madeleine Peyroux_ Careless Love	
4   Bad Day _Powter_ Daniel Powter
5   February 1994 _Fisher_ Uppers & Downers
6   You Don't Know Me _Michael Bublé_ It's Time
7   When Love Breaks Down _Prefab Sprout_ A Life Of Surprises - The Best Of Prefab Sprout
8   Behind The Wheel _Playgroup_ DJ Kicks ep
9   There Is A Light That Never Goes Out _The Smiths_ The Queen Is Dead
10 I Know It's Gonna Happen _David Bowie_ Black Tie White Noise


----------



## queenlucia (5 Avril 2005)

1. the kills- no Wow
2. gonzales - solo piano
3. white stripes - de stijl
4. feist - let it die 
5. devendra banhart - rejoincing in the hands
6. keziah jones - black orpheus 
7. sporto kantes - 2° round 
8. nirvana - unplugged in new york 
9. marathonians - my room 
10. izzy dunn - big picture


----------



## Stargazer (5 Avril 2005)

Don't Panic - Coldplay - Parachutes	
Parachutes - Coldplay - Parachutes	
Kangourou nomade - NSK - Le Cirque du Millenium			
Fragile - Jorane - The You And The Now 	
Am I The Sky? - Jorane - The You And The Now 	
Self-Esteem - The Offspring - Smash	
She Is Beautiful - Andrew W. K. - I Get Wet	
Turn The Page - The Streets - Original Pirate Material	
Atwa - System Of A Down - Toxicity	
I Get We - Andrew W. K. - I Get Wet


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Avril 2005)

1- Bus stop boxer-Eels-Souljacker
2- Dazed & confused-Led Zeppelin-Remaster
3- London burnin'-The Clash-Live
4- Coney Island Low-Clint Mansell & the kronos quartet-Requiem for a dream OST
5- Novocaine for the soul-Eels-Beautiful freak
6- Doin' Time-Sublime-The second hand smoke
7- The thrill is Gone-BB king-The BB king Long box
8- Cocaine-Clapton-Live in the 70's
9- Millions miles away-Rory Gallagher-Irish tour
10- The ghost town-The special-The special


la onzieme, c'est Nancy sinatra avec this boots are made for Walkin.....mais elle gagne du terrain.....


----------



## Freelancer (27 Mai 2005)

1 > Everybody's Changing > Keane > Hopes And Fears
2 > One Word > Kelly Osbourne > One Word
3 > Fifty-Fifty Clown > Cocteau Twins > Stars and Topsoil - A Collection (1982-1990)
4 > The One You Love > Rufus Wainwright > Want Two
5 > I Will Love You > Fisher > One
6 > 14th Street > Rufus Wainwright > Want One
7 > Can't Stop Now > Keane > Hopes And Fears
8 > Daylight > Maximilian Hecker > Rose
9 > Unintended > Muse > Showbiz
10 > Erase / Rewind > The Cardigans > Gran Turismo


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Septembre 2005)

Dark Templar il y a un an a dit:
			
		

> Furious Angel - Rob Dougan - The Matrix Reloaded
> Émeute - Passi - Génèse
> Barbarian Horde - Hans Zimmer & Lisa Gerrard - Gladiator
> Sing for the moment - Eminem - The Eminem show
> ...



Peu de changements en un an (j'ai rajouté le compteur et des liens iTMS si disponibles) : 

Furious Angel - Rob Dougan - The Matrix Reloaded - 302
Clubbed to Death - Rob Dougan - Matrix - 274
The Two Towers, Requiem Overture (Full Orchestra) - Clint Mansell - Les Deux Tours, Bande Annonce - 269	
Sing for the moment - Eminem - The Eminem Show - 262
J'ai Vraiment Pas De Face - Akhenaton - Mon Texte, Le Savon - 261
Comme Elle Vient - Noir Désir - 666.667 Club - 259
C'est arrivé près d'chez toi - NTM - Le suprême - 259
Hellbound - Eminem, J-Black, Masta Ace - Hellbound - 251	
Émeutes - Passi - Genèse - 247
2 issues - Kery James - Urban Peace - 245

Il faut dire que certains morceaux sont dans ma bibliothèque depuis que j'ai mon PowerMac (clubbed to death représente à lui seul 35 h d'écoute, et ça ne compte pas ce que j'ai écouté sur mon iMac ou mon iPod). Il faudrait qu'iTunes garde une trace de chaque lecture pour avoir une liste du style "les plus écoutés ces 6 derniers mois".


----------



## DarkNeo (11 Septembre 2005)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Attention les yeux  :
> 
> 1. Intro - Morning Musume (No.5)
> 2. Do it now - Morning Musume (No.5)
> ...



C'est très varié ! 

quant à moi ben : 
1. First - Lindsay Lohan
2. Nobody till you - Lindsay Lohan
3. Symptoms of you - Lindsay Lohan
4. Speak - Lindsay Lohan
5. Something I never had - Lindsay Lohan
6. Anything but me - Lindsay Lohan
7. Disconnected - Lindsay Lohan
8. Very last moment in time - Lindsay Lohan
9. Rumors - Lindsay Lohan
10. over - Lindsay Lohan

tres varié aussi


----------

